# Primer colour help please.



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Seems grey primer is the most common used but I wonder what situations you would use say a black or white primer?

Any comments appreciated as always
Thank you


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Your choice of Primer colour should be based on the opacity of your colour coat.
I have recently painted some ford imperial blue which has particularly poor opacity so opted to use a dark grey almost black primer. Tintable primers are also used for this reason.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Some really light colours like a white primer, but usually with a decent layer of basecoat the colour of the primer underneath won't make any difference. They're usually different colours to make it easier to see what type of primer they are, and a nice neutral grey will go under pretty much anything other than the odd exception.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks very much for the input guys.


----------

